# Do you remember Alice?



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

This is the girl formerly known as Alice. I believe she is going to be called Redyre Extra Essence at EternalMoon.



















At 7 weeks




























And here is Katie working on show training today.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Oooooooo...what a nice looking girl!! She will have a promising show career ahead of her!  Thanks for sharing the video too.


----------

